# Audi A1 or Audi A3 sedan?



## El Boris (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

A few weeks back I decided to buy a 16 GTI, but due to some mistake from the dealership I'm not getting the car 'til next month, although I am pissed, this gave me the chance to see other options with Audi. Since I've never owned an audi (I'm 3 models in with VW), I'd like to see what you Audi Conoisseurs might think. 

As I looked into the cars they offered me several deals (costing less then the GTI) in 2 models the A1 and the A3 sedan, and they got me really interested:

A1
There are 2 versions of the A1, the 1.4T mid equipment (sunroof, bixenon, 17" rims, etc) for around 20,500 usd. There's also the S-Line model which adds all the sporty looks, and nice 1.8T 192hp engine, some half leather seats, and some small extras for 23,000 usd. I've driven them both, and they are quite fast. 

A3 Sedan
They offered me a 1.4T mid equipped (bixenons, backing sensors, color dash, 17" rims, etc) for 23000 usd. And a 1.8T base model for 22900usd (still got the bixenons, and thats about it). there is also a mid equipped 1.8T but from 2015, it's new and has all waranties, but it is almost 2 years old.

So after all that info, what should I do?
Stick with the GTI, get an A1 (the sline model is hella fast, reminds me of an original GTI), or go the grownup way and get the A3? And yes I know the cars have nothing in common, let's say I'm buying the car because I like it, I have no kids, no gf (my right hand is on a break with me), and I just want the car for the pure joy of having my own cool car.

I appreciate all you suggestions, hate, love and what not.
Thanks!


----------



## CarsAnalysis (Jun 7, 2017)

Definitively Audi A3 Sedan. The car has great performance and design, like Audi a4.


----------



## Mikehutch (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd choose Audi A3 Sedan too. I have always love the A3's interior and exterior design. Interior design is very crucial for me, just like my house, if its not perfect I cant sleep that's why if I can see even only 1 rat, I'll use as many as D-Con Rat Poison as I can.


----------



## aradii (Apr 2, 2020)

100% A3, My friend just got one A3 1.4 TFSI 7speed S tronic, what an amazing little sedan, it drives incredibly well in the corners, it is planted on the road, awesome suspension, it is shocking how smooth and swift the tiny engine can be. Awesome little luxury vehicle to own.


----------

